# Methylated spirits - Stained concrete?



## mcloughlin2 (May 12, 2008)

Last night i dropped a bottle of metho on the driveway out front and hosed it down straight away thinking it would be fine. This morning i wake up and there is a large white stain where the metho was spilt. Anyone have some ideas on how to remove them?


----------



## PremierPythons (May 12, 2008)

I know this is a little off topic but I had a bottle of Pasito soft drink leak onto concrete once and it started to eat away at it after a few weeks... Maybe Pasito is your answer! LOL


----------



## Magpie (May 12, 2008)

Are you sure it's a stain and not a clean area?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 12, 2008)

Its dark grey concrete and their are white stains on it so I'm quite sure it is a stain/bleached area rather then a clean one.


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 12, 2008)

Im thinking the same as magpie in the fact that the metho has eaten away at the top layer of the concrete making the new layer bright and like it was when it was new.


----------

